# Why called MACOSX.COM



## Langley (Sep 2, 2003)

Why call ourselves MACOSX.COM?  What I mean is what happen to the forum name if OS11 comes out?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)

Well, go and register www.macosxi.com


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I think when Mac OS XI (or whatever, Mac OS X 11) comes out, which may not be for a while since Apple's releasing .1 upgrades every year (meaning 11 would come in 2010), we'll still be called macosx.com if the site's even around.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 3, 2003)

But, apple hasn't gone past a .6 incrememnt since os8. and while each successive version (.1, .2, .3) are HUGE improvements over the previous, how long will it be before we see something the likes of the 8.6 ->9.0 changes??


----------



## edX (Sep 3, 2003)

apple has done lots of things since os x that they've never done before. we very well may see 10.9 if the allure of os x holds up. it's all marketing.

but don't think your question hasn't been thought of and some solutions already in place. like an alternate mac related domain name. 

truth is that scott has talked about or tried to take that step a couple of times in the past and members/mods have always wanted it to stay as is for the time being. i am one of those very opposed to any name change. let's live in the moment and enjoy it while it's here. when os x dies, then we'll evolve into the next phase along with apple. but right now os x is what is hot - it's still what people want to know about. this is the best site to find out.


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

Pengu, the transition from 10.0 -> 10.1 is like the transition from 8.0 to 9.0.  So is 10.1 -> 10.2, and so will be 10.2 -> 10.3.  The .1 upgrades are very misleading, since usually .1 upgrades are free or low-cost.


----------



## Randman (Sep 3, 2003)

From a marketing standpoint, I think Apple would stick with X as long as possible since "ex" is used more often than "ten". And OS "Ex" is much catchier than OS 11 "eleven".


----------



## Ricky (Sep 3, 2003)

OS X Second Edition.    *Promptly killed*


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe OS Y?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

Nah, I want OS XXX


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

mocxso.cam is a nice name. YES!


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, very subliminable.  Or should I say subliminal?

What about Mac OS Xi (rhymes with pi)?

EDIT:  Changed the above to say "pi" instead of containing it in greater- and less-than brackets.


----------



## Cat (Sep 4, 2003)

Mac OS NeXT ...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 4, 2003)

Mac OS neXt.Step


----------



## Langley (Sep 4, 2003)

maybe......macpower.com.  Why does it have to have the OS in it as we talk about more then OS.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Please, stop suggesting we change the name of this site.  The OS is still called Mac OS X and will be for a while, and even if Apple does change it I doubt Scott is going to register a new domain name and break everybody's bookmarks and everything else.


----------



## edX (Sep 5, 2003)

arden, maybe you try paying attention to what is written before you. scott already has an alternate domain name registered. and any change would still redirect macosx.com to the new name. he's actually done this once in the past. but membership outcry was very strong (along with other contributing factors) and so it reverted to macosx.com. actually the site co-existed under both names for awhile. 

thinking up new names is probably not very helpful in terms of this site's future, but i have been amused at the whole idea and the creative(?) attempts at doing so.


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

Okay, so what's the alternate then?  I didn't know any of that.


----------



## edX (Sep 5, 2003)

like i said arden, if you had actually read this thread instead of just starting in the middle of it, you would have known all that.  as for the alternate name - at this point in time that's on a need to know basis. and you don't need to know.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *like i said arden, if you had actually read this thread instead of just starting in the middle of it, you would have known all that.  as for the alternate name - at this point in time that's on a need to know basis. and you don't need to know.  *



Was it www.m$osxp.com?


----------



## Langley (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Please, stop suggesting we change the name of this site.  The OS is still called Mac OS X and will be for a while, and even if Apple does change it I doubt Scott is going to register a new domain name and break everybody's bookmarks and everything else. *



Don't tell us to stop taking about this...it's a tread that interests some and not others.


----------



## pds (Sep 5, 2003)

sometimes it seems like SOapboX.com


----------



## edX (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL!! 

indeed, sometimes it does!


----------



## Quicksilver (Sep 11, 2003)

dose the X also mean that it has the uniX core?


----------



## Arden (Sep 11, 2003)

As in the site or the system?  I think that was part of what played into Apple's decision to go Roman.


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

say... OS X11? [drum drum symbol] [laughter]
not funny? ah hell.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

[Drum drum drum... on Androo's head!]

Don't make me scan my drum sticks.


----------



## Trip (Sep 19, 2003)

*cough* http://www.macos.com *cough*


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, a whole one word...


----------



## Trip (Sep 20, 2003)

Use your brain arden. Be creative.


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

You mean like www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc?  It took me several hours to do the Photoshopping for that alone.


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry but I'm tired and so I'm going to be brutally honest: seven hours!!! That's so crazy!!! How on earch could that take seven hours?! Does that include brakes for food, bathroom, and sleep?! Either you're working way too hard for the lower end of the design chain, or you're not working hard enough at a faster pace. 

Sorry for being so blunt.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

You must be tired:


> _Originally posted by arden _
> *You mean like www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc?  It took me several hours to do the Photoshopping for that alone. *


 Overall, it took a number of hours, and no, I didn't do it all at once, I did it a lot at a time, then a lot more at another time, etc.  Plus I started with this: www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc/header.php


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

And I didn't make the logo.


----------

